# CAO La Traviata Divino Cigar Review - Great taste best price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You'll be hard pressed to find such a great smoke at this price point. I picked up the La Traviata at my local B&M this weekend. The wrapper was su...

Read the full review here: CAO La Traviata Divino Cigar Review - Great taste best price


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

After watching the video on here before I became a member and hearing all the hype, this is a smoke I want to get my hands on!


----------

